# October State of Origin Flattie Comp - Winners Announced



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

First one for you ,Boss








51CM nsw brisbane waters wed 6-10-10
coatsey1


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXZ5CMgAAA9fgAAQQIeAAKEAGAA/Z95gIAByMYAAAAAintQNQaaNNGmE0cfoi3pwHlFFIfatpO1UuWElGWbYIbiWRrynAWt82AOHtYz3YlbjGImQU8yTgcLcZknOZAPwpGchiXHhdyRThQkHZ5CMgA==


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

RedPhoenix said:


> Start/Finish date, oh master of ceremony? All-in, limited team numbers, or top 'x' fish, count?
> 
> Red.


1/10 to the 31/10 Red. Anything caught between those dates is IN!

All players are welcome in the melee. We won't limit team sizes this time around to encourage participation.
The more the merrier!

Who's got the biggest CROCS?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfdQ/lwAABhfgAAQUKGoCqwwnIo+7a4QIABoVPUyeoDQ0ZDGkAaA1T1D1AeoAANAYmmYieQkticwDFC5UKX5j3SvfXDILrCYgz3scRHAHNUmtSU+PgycyExRmsMkMer57wcm88Aaprb6iRLPjfBAnC78XckU4UJD3UP5cA==


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Well at the end of the 1st week NSW has some crackers on the board! I did a quick count back through trip reports for the month so far and this is what we have folks -


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb9fJaMAABhfgAAQQQP90pQgGAo/49+QIABoRRhNAA0xGQZNBoCp6CGmmmmjIAAAeooogz6fFq2N5R+pgebXxp0IAzBkxWtgMJBJ5VO2E61hgtu92x5i715S1AF4+HVbvCxSpaaoyAoJMdm/RibI6cIwHWo3xyzBlGL2WtW9zCShDCtPklR1BQIPV+LuSKcKEhfr5LRg


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll be chasing them next weekend (16th/17th) down Jacobs Well if any other QLDers want to join me. KFT is taking my time this weekend coming. ;-)


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't know about catching flathead but my head is flat from all this raining hitting the top off it!
OK enough now I want to go and fish.


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

First upgrade ,only 1cm but they all count, wait to next week :twisted: 








52cm brisbane waters nsw
onA squidee bug with resin head in 6 inches of water
cheers Boss
COATSEY1


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

My first for NSW









62cm by a whisker

North Harbour sydney (/10/10) in 7.5M of water on a gulp 7" Nuclear Chicken Jerk Shad


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well done bro, go the blues
coatsey1 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

The top one goes 65cm for NSW Conjola 4/10/10









Upgrade pending............

scm


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Come on QLDer's!!! Get out there in a the rain and wind and dig deep!


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

AJD said:


> Come on QLDer's!!! Get out there in a the rain and wind and dig deep!


I did and i did catch a decent flattie but left the ruler at home DOH !!!! Atleast Plasman came prepared but where's his entry ??


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

warren63 said:


> AJD said:
> 
> 
> > Come on QLDer's!!! Get out there in a the rain and wind and dig deep!
> ...


This is my 3rd attempt at posting my poor effort
45cm caught on Platypus 4lb Super 100 on a Deep Atomic fishing the Storm Water runoff for Bream.


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Well here's my first for the month & the only fish I hooked today. 55cm, sorry its hard to see in the pic but trust me. 
Caught on 2kg fireline useing a 3" Mango ripple craw after it had a couple of goes at a surface HB & missing it.










Will be in Qld the end of next week with Plasman so might knock over a couple of the Qld Flatty's :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers & Beers
Rocky


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

rocky said:


> Well here's my first for the month & the only fish I hooked today. 55cm, sorry its hard to see in the pic but trust me.
> Caught on 2kg fireline useing a 3" Mango ripple craw after it had a couple of goes at a surface HB & missing it.
> 
> View attachment 1
> ...


You'll be just in time too


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll score up tomorrow folks so make sure you've posted all your crocs by tomorrow afternoon. Go QLDer!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Got a good saltwater croc this morning, will upload the pics tonight :twisted: Go the BLUES










75cm of NSW dusky

Cheers Dave


----------



## fnord (Sep 25, 2010)

patwah said:


> 70cm for fnord and the blue baggers


This was my best one from my Woy Woy outing last Saturday (previously posted in another thread on this site.)

Glad to see it get knocked off by the NSW team. 
Well done Barge13. Well done Dave, I suspect we are fishing in the same general area? (Woy Woy/Koolewong.)

Go NSW!!!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Well folks here we are at half time in the State of Origin flattie comp and the blues have got out to an early lead. QLD have been fighting the wind and rain continually in the 1st half so have struggled to post a competitive score.

There have been some really impressive 1st half heroes for the blues -
*Barge13* with a wopping 90cm croc
*justcrusin* with a sensational 75cm lizard
and *fnord* with a lovely 70cm flatchap

QLD has posted just the one score so far *Plasman *with a 45cm flattie

However the conditions in the 2nd half looks suitable so watch out blues here comes the maroons!


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmmmm Rocky caught a 50cm+ Flatty in my local lake (QLD) this morning and CONVENIENTLY had nothing to measure it wit :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTPSI6EAACZfgAAQQIXyogS08Ao/79+wMADNWDUyI0EDCPRG1ND0NNT1Mg1PUSZo0AJhBkwACCVT01DUNMnpPUHpMQ9Q0BiMEhodK9pwB4tS9I1JcF3q2T90okrJRIrOWfwaLrnC8WBdES8UvHHWc2XHZOZEl6RENJVrmUIelEh9eOCmQXiXv4AYbT5IgSEicTcDeZjXaOm4jNTvEChlto4K/bHTsQkZITNc/JB7N70a0MqyXPiKFMKtVBQsTvgpbCzeG1MZy+06QxMsi5gHAIEIUSgQJJP1SgVvj+LuSKcKEgZ6RHQg


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Here come the QLDer's!!!!!!!


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Upgrade just - have we lost interest folks???
47cm caught on 4lb Platypus Superbraid 4lb Stealth Leader with 2in Gulp Shrimp


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Heading out tonight so will score up tomorrow morning. Come on QLD!!!


----------



## fnord (Sep 25, 2010)

Caught a couple more flat ones today at Woy Woy.

Unfortunately, they don't count towards the NSW score, as they are not an upgrade.

It's good to see the Queenslanders starting to catch a few, but they will need to catch a big one (maybe even a Flatty Vautin - well it does have head wobbles) to knock NSW off before the end of the month?


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

One for qld caught this morning broadwater , gold coast . 4lb mojiko braid , 6lb flouro leader with gulp worm . Measured at 44cm .


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Well folks - here come the QLDer's with a late charge! With just 6 days fishing to go will QLD upset NSW? Will NSW dig deep and fend off the onslaught or capitulate like they normally do when the going gets tough? Only time will tell!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

indiedog said:


> I'll be doing my best later this week to score some massive points! We just need several other Queenslanders to get out there and catch a flatty and we'll run down those roaches.


I was out there trying yesterday but could only manage this undersize specimen


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

patwah said:


> Queensland...undersize...........what a beautiful marriage





patwah said:


> Great stuff coatesy, its all for the greater good. 1cm is a standard measurement for most QLD males


Pat I'm a bit concerned over your need to constantly refer to size in a bid to shrug off your obvious inferiority complex as a state? :-? 
I know the names of some good therapists if you want some help with that? :lol: 
Go QLDer!!!!!!


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Flatty 62 cm caught in Burrill Lake 7/10.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Reluctant to point this out... but...in the interest of honesty ...my Lucky Flatty pictured in last post has already been counted. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bambam (Feb 6, 2010)

Just in time!
61cm
caught in QLD waters, at entrance to Pine River 30/10/10


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Finally - Wello Point this morning and yesterday produced this series of specimens-


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Here's my contribution for Qld - 52cm caught in the mouth of the pine River early Saturday morning.... not the monster I was hoping for (secret weapon let me down) :shock:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Scoring up tomorrow night folks so get your flatties in!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Well the full time hooter has blown folks and after a spirited 2nd half effort from the QLDer's we're in the hands of the vidoe ref. It looks like NSW has taken out the title for the 1st State of Origin flattie comp. In the dying seconds though there's been a moster entered! We're in the hands of the video ref folks awaiting on confirmation of Odgers monster Fraser island flattie.The creature looks to be well over a meter in length. If that's the case the game could be a lot closer than it looked to be.

NSW got out to a strong start helped in part by gale force winds and driving rain. They scored early with some quality fish coming aboard. Of note were:
*BARGE13's monumental 90cm fish*
*justcruisin's very impressive 75cm fish
fnord's classy 70cm fish*

In response QLD posted a valiant 2nd half response when the weather abated. Of note:
*"Odgers prehistoric 100cm+ fish"
Indiedog's sleepover 70cm fish
bambam's last ditch 61cm fish*

The final score's (except for Odger's fish) are








Well done everyone for participating in what was some wild weather across the 2 states.
QLD took the bream title. NSW has the flattie title. What's next folks in the best of 3 series? Should we do whiting next?

*BARGE13 send me a PM mate with your postal details. I've got some SP's for you for the largest NSW fish caught.
Odger's send me a PM mate with your postal details. I've got some SP's for you for the largest QLD fish caught.*


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTrAndEAAAvXgAAQQAcQADCAP+/eICAAVETFMT1PSYQBmhFPaiNppNGJkaaaNP3jLuUrS3yTBOioBbxFHi6glMMMDu+LZ8k9iEcPpeR9HCUIhOPLYUOAaaJQnrKYmStXZ/YHkXckU4UJA6wJ3RA=


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well done boys,play hard did well...
coatsey1 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------

